# Heaters



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive been scanning some planted forums and I noticed that some people have their heaters lying on the ground on the subtrate. Isnt this dangeous or are all heaters the dial and wires waterproof.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Search your make and model to varify if yours is submersible .... most newer heaters are.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

JSCOOK said:


> Search your make and model to varify if yours is submersible .... most newer heaters are.


Thanks will do.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, most heater aren't fully submersible. Even when they say submersible heater. If you look at their manual, they don't recomend fully submerging the heater. Even the Jager ones. But people do it anyway. I used to do it too, until I got shocked once. Then common sense kicked in and I stop doing it.
That one in the picture looks like a Visi-therm stealth heater. This one is fully submersible and you can even put it side way like that too. So it OK.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

